# Bloodred1889s photo thread.



## bloodred1889 (Sep 11, 2010)

my newest tarantula H.minax, she is missing a leg, hope she will regrow it, she is really agressive.






my sun tiger, i had a baby one, but swapped it for this female one that became for sale in my local shop  just molted.






my p.regalis she is 7-8inches real big and beautifull, she molted about a month ago and right after this photo i fed her 






my pinktoe, she is adult i think, she molted a while back about a week after i bought her, may get bigger not sure, she is about 4inches or so.
love the pink toes 






and last for now my chilli rose, female i named her appolo two after my first chilli, who i miss
i had a collection of tarantulas about 3 years ago and i had a chilli rose who was an adult who i mated with a male i bought, she had an egg sac and had about 200 babies which i remember putting each one into a film canaster and selling to the spidershop.co.uk.
and now 3 years later one of the ppl who bought one from me is selling me it back, so its like family 

anyway thats it for now.
hope you like.

-bloodred


----------



## Abby (Sep 11, 2010)

Awww they are beautiful babies!! 

I love the story about your rosey


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 12, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 13, 2010)

*more photos *






my H.lividum female in her burrow.






N.cromatus again.






apollo II 

---------------------------------------------
my newest addition, a subadult unsexed OBT


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 13, 2010)

*ok heres some molt photos.*






P.irmia female adult molt






P.regalis adult female molt






close up of above.. because its cool 






this is an old molt of apollo I, she was an adult and i loved her.. i miss her  but as you can see she was quite big.






This is my old king baboons molt, she was an adult and huge and had an awesome burrow, another one of my old tarantulas i soooo wish i hadnt sold.






and finally a lineup  of my best molts, i have a few others but there scrunched up.

hope you like


----------



## seanbond (Sep 13, 2010)

iv got buckets of molts, great treat to see a fresh molt t!


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 16, 2010)

nice collection and good pics too!
P. irminia is looking awesome.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 17, 2010)

*more photos *

ok so here is a picture of my cobolt blue, remember she just molted about a week ago, but she is eating now very well.





nice photo 






another closeup, she looks stunning to me.





{a smaller vertion if peope want to see her better.}






my pinktoe eating, seriosly she has an appertite! (sorry for rubbish spelling)






just a photo of her tank, i know i should have took more photos of my tarantulas setups.





a closer look at her tank and no flash, you may think its boring and maybe wrong, i dont think so but if you do then please tell me


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 17, 2010)

also her is my obt and irmia, forgot them 






OBT wandering, she is a week since i bought her, she looks to me to be a subadult, and im unsure as to sex.
she isnt exepting food so i think she is going to molt, like all my other tarantulas have exactly as soon as i get them home heh.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 30, 2010)

here are a few photos of my new H. lividum, now i have two.
havnt really named any of my tarantulas this time, but the new one is smaller then my other cobolt. although i think there both sub adults.
my 1st H.lividum is about 3 and a half inches, and the new one is about 2.5 - 3inches but defenetly smaller then the first one, anyone care to give there opinion of how old they are, i dont mean age i mean adult or sub adult or juvinile...
anyway here are the pictures 








when i got her home, this is the tub she was in.






here she is stretched out so you can see the colors more, hope she is a she.






you can see the sheen on her legs better, im thinking she is going to molt soon.






this is when she made a run for it, caught her in a glass.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 7, 2010)

I love to see females in the hobby. Your P.irminia is beautiful. I really want one.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jul 16, 2012)

View attachment 106163

Female cobolt blue out of her burrow (rare occurance)
View attachment 106165

Indian ornamental, female 7.5 inches
View attachment 106164

OBT from above, crap photo she is adult size.
View attachment 106167

B.smithi, i swapped my pinktoe to get this one, shes an adult aswell.
View attachment 106169

New Lampropelma violaceopes from behind. hopefully will be a girl, its about 3 to 3.5 inches.

all the other photos in this thread are old pictures, things have changed since then.
dont have a pinktoe anymore, i have 8 tarantulas, want more but BF wont let me :cry:


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice spiders! Good to see you still have some.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jul 16, 2012)

oh id so have more if i could.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 12, 2014)

My WC SAF E. murinus, she is really docile tbh, was expecting more of an attitude


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 12, 2014)

AF P. regalis, had her years, still with me now


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 12, 2014)

*tarantulas past and present*



My old Kilimanjaro baboon, not in my collection anymore.


what i was told was a salmon pink is actually a L. kluge  again i gave her away and totally regret it now, she was huge.


M. balfouri spiderling, i have 2, this one is the browner one.


My H. lividum AF, no longer in collection either.


needs no introduction, also not in collection anymore.


----------



## Mike41793 (Jan 12, 2014)

bloodred1889 said:


> My WC SAF E. murinus, she is really docile tbh, was expecting more of an attitude
> View attachment 123398
> 
> 
> View attachment 123399


Very nice, I need to add one of these to my collection. I like her! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 12, 2014)

*tarantulas past and present continued.*



My AF OBT. no longer in collection.


King baboon AF WC. I only ever see her in her burrow from the side of her tank these days.


Horned baboon.  no longer mine.


Horned baboon, black and white.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you. they are great looking, but as a swamp dweller im expecting hassle.. her beauty is worth it though


----------



## ramsnew11 (Jan 12, 2014)

*My Gbb sling*

Had this for about a month now. Greenbottle blue. Eating mealworm. Love your t's bloodred.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 13, 2014)

I had a GBB sling for about 6 months, it died unfortunetly. maybe im just not the best spiderling keeper, adults are much easier


----------



## ramsnew11 (Jan 13, 2014)

This is also my first sling but you're tarantulas look great.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 29, 2014)

*pics of setups.*



camaroon baboon sling setup. she/he has made an awesome little burrow 


M. balfouri sling setup.


2nd M. balfouri slings setup. 


SAF WC E. murinus. her tank is slightly different since taking this photo, but its been more then a week and she still uses that corner instead of burrowing. what could be wrong? she may be in pre-molt, would that stop her burrowing for the time being?


----------



## JZC (Jan 29, 2014)

You have a lot of very nice Ts. Good taste


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 29, 2014)

JZC said:


> You have a lot of very nice Ts. Good taste


Thankyou 
more photos to come, its just so slow because the image uploader only lets me do one picture at a time :/


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 1, 2014)

Camaroon baboon on delivery day 




Checking out new digs.



My boyfriend keeps cockroach colonies to help feed my tarantulas and because he just likes bugs. anyway these are the 2 male hissers i named Oggy and Hercules 



	

		
			
		

		
	
I went bugging(sounds dirty) with my BF george, he got loads of woodlice for his collection and for my tarantula cages and i picked up 2 of these spiders. they seem to eat baby woodlice, quite interesting... for the UK. wish we had a tarantula species here.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 1, 2014)

Green bottle blue juvi i got about a month ago. been waiting 6 years for another GBB. :biggrin:



GBB juvinile, In her old tank, had to uncover her.


There she is (i hope its a she) her leg span is about 2 inches.


Her new setup from above.


Setup from side. Cant wait for the webbing!


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 1, 2014)

*New Brachypelma albopilosum*



My new Curly hair. rescued her from a local pet store. don't usually go for NW but i was missing my huge Lasiodora so decided to take her home.


She is beautiful, about 5 inches and not very curly 


Her setup. pet rock style.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Updates.*



GBB post molt.


Closer view, sorry for dark images.


Close up of curly hairs carapace. Need to think up a name for her, something geeky 


Skeleton tarantula finally decided to use her burrow. I'm a happy bunny


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 6, 2014)

*setup with labels.*



My current setup. Shared with my boyfriend


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 7, 2014)

GBB 4 days after molt


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 7, 2014)

ramsnew11 said:


> This is also my first sling but you're tarantulas look great.


Thankyou very ,much cant wait to get more


----------

